# .hdr



## Lorielle99 (Dec 25, 2007)

i upload my 3 jpgs onto photomatix and when i click save as, it wont let me save it as a .gif or .jpg. so i cant upload it onto photobucket or anything. what should i do?


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you go through the whole process of rendering the HDR already?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 26, 2007)

chyeah. i have all the original files tho


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 26, 2007)

go to HDR--> Tone mapping


----------



## cpd23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Photomatix conversts and saves it as a TIF format file. You can open it up in your favorite editor then save as and convert it to JPEG. Hope that helps


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 26, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> go to HDR--> Tone mapping


 
thats was my problem, thank you.


ok heres my first shot at hdr, :blushing:









my tree is white, idk why it looks blue. anyway, did i do it right?


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 26, 2007)

wtf its all blurry and ****, sorry i didnt know it was that big


----------



## bemmermazda (Dec 26, 2007)

Once you have that,play with the sliders in photomatix or put it into your editing program (i use lightroom) fix the white balance and edit it like a normal photo.

www.flickr.com/thomasferrer


----------



## forceofnature (Dec 28, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> wtf its all blurry and ****, sorry i didnt know it was that big




I have found that some imaging software will make it look blurry or of poor quality due to its default compression.  Just check the settings and save to the highest quality jpeg.  If that still doesnt work you may need to download and try another application, that is of course if the camera is focusing right.

You can download and try photoshop CS3 from adobe for 30 days. You can also try Adobe Lightroom.  Since you are a student you can get it fairly inexpensive if you decide to use it.
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/

Another program available for free on Windows and Linux is GIMP. 
http://www.gimp.org/windows/


----------



## D-50 (Dec 28, 2007)

To me the shot you posted does not look like an HDR image, I think it is due to the subject. Try choosing a scene/subject with more dynamic range to practice HDR.  Go outside find a place with shadows and sunlight take 3 to 5 exposures on a tripod and then try again.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 28, 2007)

i saw the original files, and they were  blurry to begin with, it seems photomatix adds a lot of noise to my HDRs for some reason though...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 29, 2007)

boooo photomatix


----------



## ScottS (Dec 29, 2007)

Photoshop has an auto align feature that is amazing if I say so myself.


----------



## D-50 (Jan 3, 2008)

when viewing a photo processed in photomatix it does look like it has a lot of noise although when that same photo is opened in photoshop the noise is reduced. Also when printed you'll find the noise is even less apparent


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree that this image doesn't even require HDR. I use it quite a bit for interiors (bright windows vs darker interior), I I use it a lot at dusk and dawn. Here's a pretty good example of a good scene I thought needed HDR. Just look for scenes that have really bright areas and really dark areas. And lastly, don't give up on Photomatix, just keep messing with it.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 5, 2008)

ima try again, when i dont forget my memory card


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 5, 2008)

use a tripod, shoot high contrast scenes where there's at least a 5 stop difference between the highlights and shadows, use a tripod, Shoot RAW, work all the files as TIFF's, and oh yeah, one more thing:

use a tripod.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 6, 2008)

one more thing, i used a tripod =(


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 6, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> one more thing, i used a tripod =(



uh huh. :roll:


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 9, 2008)

i did. its a piece of crap tho =(. maybe ughh...the tree was shaking? idk maybe i just suck. im very clumsy so me bumping into my tripod is inevitable.


----------



## Lyncca (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you set a timer?  Any nudging of the camera after pushing the button may cause a blur...


----------



## unnecessary (Jan 11, 2008)

Lorielle99 said:


> wtf its all blurry and ****, sorry i didnt know it was that big



i LOL'd


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 11, 2008)

idk im just clumsy, im sure i nudged it. glad i made you laugh.


----------

